# 2011 + 2012 Training/achievement goals



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

So what is everyone training towards this year and the next? My goals for 2010 were BH and AD, achieved both. Dog was under 2 years age. 

2011 goals were to title SchH1 and 2, achieved the 1 in summer. Trialing for the 2 in December. 

For 2012 it looks like we will trial for the 3 in spring time frame and get some experience trialling/competing the rest of the year with the big boys gaining some experience. Dog will be 3 years old.

Off course these are just projections based on current training progress, will post actuals to see if they match projections. Would be great if others use this thread to record and track training goals in Schutzhund.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoping to possibly put Ozzy through a few flyball trials before the end of the year, and get him into training for agility. I don't know how long training for agility takes before the dog gets to do a trial, so I'm not expecting him to compete at all next year for agility. 
Might work to get his CGC.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For Grim, it is to complete his 4th annual cadaver recert. (3rd NAPWDA)

For Beau, it is to complete by end of 2012 his first NAPWDA cadaver cert (may be pushing it but it is a goal) and get his CGC.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

IPO 1,2 in 2012. Both dogs


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Failed at CGC, wonder what we can fail at next.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

In schutzhund, find someone to put on a sleeve and help train behaviors. Been a couple years looking now.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Samba said:


> In schutzhund, find someone to put on a sleeve and help train behaviors. Been a couple years looking now.


Youre looking for a helper? Where are you?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Older dogs are pretty much retired except for some fun training, and helping to train new helpers at club. We keep tossing around the idea of putting FHs on Raven and Wulf, but frankly that requires too much tracking (we're the sort that track because we have to for SchH, not because we like it) so it probably won't happen.

Right now I'm just working my young girl, Heidi, who just turned 2yo. So far have put the BH, CD, RN and URO1 on her this year and hope to finish her UCD this month. Intending SchH1 next year, then 2 and 3 late next year or early the following. Might decide to show her in AKC and UKC Open too and may continue to play around in rally as well for fun. If any SDA trials pop up in the area will probably do some of that too. We'll see.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Me-- in the middle of nowhere! Ozarks, south central MO.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Failed at CGC, wonder what we can fail at next.


You are funny-Hope that you both find something you enjoy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as Schutzhund and similar goes... Pan BH in the spring (he's two weeks too young to do our trial next month and then it will snow). Nikon P1 and possibly PD1 in May.

Other "stuff", hope to find a CPE agility trial for Nikon in the summer and will do stuff at the Premier as usual (probably dock diving and lure coursing both dogs, for starters). I'd love to do other obedience with Nikon but the travel and entry fees add up. I prefer to spend more time and money on the training because that's the fun part.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Goals for *Stark*:


BH
AD
Rally titles
Continue herding lessons (probably won't be ready to trial until late 2012 or 2013)
Goals for *Zefra*:


BH
AD
Training towards her 1 (end of the year, hoping to trial for her 1, but she may not be ready by then - who knows)
Agility titles started
Goals for *me*:


Find decoy for KW club
Continue working towards opening a club in our area
Don't chicken out when the trial date comes close..... JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In 2010 I wanted to qualify for the Nationals with Vala and we did. 

In 2011 Vala achieved her FH1 (I actually love tracking), Donovan and Deja their BH and AD. I had thought about doing Deja's SchH1 this fall, but she isn't close enough to being ready for my tastes. 

Goals for 2012: 
Vala's FH2, Deja's IPO1-3 and hopefully her Kör, maybe the regionals. I haven't made any goals for Donovan yet. Elena's BH by the end of the year.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Goals for 2012;
A BH for Sundance probably late in the year. 
(Non-Schutzhund) I'm also still toying with the idea of getting a HIT and a CGC.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Put a SchH2 and 3 on Gus and the first and only StP.3 I know of here in the US on my other Rottie Eli. Jury is still out but I may enter Gus in the USRC Schutzhund Championship next month. 

Looking to make the SE Regionals and possibly the AWDF next yer depending on location.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was hoping to have Gryff ready for a SchI this year, but for a number of reasons our club is not having any trials this year. We are pretty isolated, and traveling to other clubs for trial is a 2 to 3 day adventure. I thought that maybe if he was ready I'd take him somewhere else to trial, but I'm finding that I really enjoy the training without the pressure of getting trial ready by a certain deadline. 

So my goals for 2012 are:

IPO1 and AD for Gryff, 

Pull Keeta off the Sofa and get her a TR2, just for something to do.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm finding that I really enjoy the training without the pressure of getting trial ready by a certain deadline.


I had this too. I was going to do a SchH1 with Nikon in a few weeks but am not going to do it. He is just not where I want him to be and unfortunately I'm the kind of person that *always* feels the pressure and because of how in sync we are with each other I didn't like the pressure on him, I didn't like how our training has been effected in the past few weeks because of a trial date. I want to train how I should train and if that looks different because of a trial date, to me that's not good (aside from the normal proofing and working out minor kinks). I could do the tracking portion tomorrow but am not doing that either because my USA membership is expiring and my van needed a major repair, so dues and entry fees aren't realistic right now anyway.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is in the Schutzhund forum - is it supposed to be only about Schutzhund goals? Not all the answers are Schutzhund related. :thinking:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Don't think it hurts when people who do SchH have goals of doing other things too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree Lisa, but I meant that some replies aren't Schutzhund related at all.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I forgot to add Gnash's Korung/breed survey in December 2011, right after his SchH2 trial.

Totally ok to post non Schutzhund goals. If needed the tread can be moved to a general area. I just wanted to start a thread where goals and the journey to achieving them could be documented.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

When he's old enough, I want Kastle to get BH and AD - so next year. I also would like to get him titles started in Rally, Agility and Flyball.

Eden I would like to put a tracking title or two on by end of next year and some Rally, Agility and Flyball titles. I am also going to try to show her in the altered class. 

Both dogs will be getting their CGCs and Temperament Tested within the next year as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope to put a BH on Karlo(finally!) in a month. Then in the spring hopefully the IPO1....though I am getting nervous that our group will no longer be training together after our Nov trial. Not sure what I will do if this happens.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

2012 I would like to put Sch 1s or IPO 1s on both dogs


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm.. convince experienced SchH people to move into my area and open a club close enough for me to join/participate?


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

We are shooting for BH and AD in the spring of 2012 and IPO1 in late 2012.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

By this time next year have Mutz ready for police academy....with Sch 3 level tracking, Sch 1 level obedience and PD-1 level protection work.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Lots of goals for Medo man! Not so many for poor little Elsa. Elsa, maybe throw a couple obedience titles on her...or convince my husband too. He keeps talking about wanting to do it, but then doesn't really do much. So we'll see! I can only nag so much lol.

Medo....yeah, he's the time problem. For 2012 I want him ready to certify in wilderness SAR (and then do it!)....get a BD...Also expect him to be ready to test in the RH--a SAR "title" that incorporates obedience, agility, and a scent portion. The scenting isn't too hard. The OB is basically SchH obedience. And the agility is not like what you see in an agility ring, but rather a series of obstacles the dog has to do....walking over an elevated latter, stopping at the end, and the handler has to pick the dog up and place them on the ground...a teeter....directionals to tables...and walking over rubble (handler has to to!). I will just be a matter of actually getting to do a trial here in the US..........right now I'm not aware of any.

If we can that stuff done by end 2012, then I also plan to start "real" protection work. We do a little basic stuff with him now to just understand the idea of it, but I do not want to get into anything too in depth until we have the certification complete and his RH done. I'm not sure if I really want to do SchH style tracking with him EVER yet since it conflicts with air scenting...but if nothing else I want to aim for an HA.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

For Odin I had planned on getting his BH this year, but our new goal for 2012 is to continue training for the SchH1/IPO1 over the winter and then trial for both the BH and 1 this spring/summer. 

Shade won't be old enough for a BH until August, and it's not something i'm rushing to put on her by then, so my goals with her are to keep her on track with everything and keep progressing in training. 

Outside of that my other goals are a CD for Odin, and to get something set up for herding for both dogs if possible.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy got his completion certificate for the first six weeks of flyball training, and now we're officially on the team! Headed on the way for flyball titles.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd like Brody to take the CGC test. We're starting some protection work, slowly, and I'd like to start him tracking as well.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

PaddyD said:


> Failed at CGC, wonder what we can fail at next.


:laugh:

Hang in there and keep training!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

And a CDX on both as well since we have to do the dumbell thing anyway. Maybe some agility for Piper, she would love that stuff. Open for anything as long as its fun for them.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Versailles is 7 1/2 months and our goals so far are a CGC (which is just a matter of taking the test) and then our goal is to get her BH and her 1 as soon as she is of age in June. We want to try to get her BH and her 1 done in the same weekend if possible. We just started agility so we'll see where that takes us as well.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Update: I trialed Gnash this Sat and he is SchH2 now. Very proud of this boy  We are done with our 2011 goals, the breed survey/korung scheduled for next week got canceled so will wait for the next one. Now on to 2013 goals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you doing in 2012? Congrats on the 2~With a couple weeks to spare for the '11 goals in the bag!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> What are you doing in 2012? Congrats on the 2~With a couple weeks to spare for the '11 goals in the bag!


Thanks Jane, I meant 2012 goals! too late to edit.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got our CGC (second attempt - first attempt was perfect except for the controlled separation).

Feels like we've been training training training but not trialing, so my goals are:

February - get his CD
March - get his BH and then later his SchH in our trial
April / May - get his CDX

If we can achieve all that, I'll be happy - then in 2013 hopefully go for the 2 and 3


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hunter's goals for 2012:
*

BH
AD (After he is a year old (May 26), sometime in September or October)
CGC
Start on IPO 1


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

BH/OB1 with Mirada, if I can find a club to train with.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't meet as many goals as I would have liked to this year, BUT I learned a ton and that's what matters! 

*The Judge- Goals for 2012*
***Finish his RN 
***Get an RA
***Get a BH(we tried in may and failed, handler nerves are wrecking us but we will get there.) 
***HOPE to fine tune him for a IPO1 in time for Western DVG regionals(Our problems are handler issues, the dog knows what to do, his handler(me) needs to get her head right!) 
***Get an AD
***Keep working on his CD and start on his UCD
***Keep working on more DockDog titles
Above all keep training. If he never gets a "real" title, I've decided that it's ok! He was my first serious working dog and he was a bad placement, a dog with MUCH more potential than I knowledge and more drive than I knew what to do with/how to handle it. But we will always have goals and we WILL keep trying. 

*LolaBleau-Goals for 2012*
***BH in June at DVG Western Regionals
***Work on her URO1
***Get her UCD 
***Get her ready for a IPO1 in the fall
***Try to get some DockDog titles
***Get an AD
***Work on her UCDX
***Get a TR1 and TR2
***Get her Therapy Certification(Almost there for this one!)
That's a lot for a now 8 1/2 month old puppy to accomplish in a year but she is a RockStar in OB. Plus I learned from all the mistakes I made with Judge! I have no doubt that we can accomplish these things if money allows. Trials get expensive with having to travel so far and often.

So if nothing goes wrong this year, then we will hopefully accomplish our goals. More than likely we will accomplish some of them and others will be left for the following year!


----------



## khudak (Nov 2, 2011)

I put titles on 6 different dogs this year, 3 showline dogs and 3 workingline dogs. 2 SchH 1's, 2 SchH 2's a SchH3 and a BH.. Prob close to the same next year but who knows


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

khudak said:


> I put titles on 6 different dogs this year, 3 showline dogs and 3 workingline dogs. 2 SchH 1's, 2 SchH 2's a SchH3 and a BH.. Prob close to the same next year but who knows


WOW! How in the world do you find the time? That is a huge accomplishment!

I put a BH on my Ari dog this year. Sch1 hopefully in the winter/spring. BH on Akina next April. That is as far as a am willing to plan now.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Ezra:
Build a strong bond
Lay in a good foundation

Abbie:
BH
CGC
See how far we can take it after that

Me:
Continue to learn

So far, everyone at club really likes what they see in Ezra, which is not surprising given his lines. He's definitely showing alot of drive and heart and at 10 weeks he's already sure he owns the world... 

Abbie however continues to surprise. For a dog of unknown breeding she has shown really good drive and willingness to work. I brought her out to a new training group this week, and they told me they really liked her drive in obedience and rag work, and she shows promise in her (admittedly beginning) tracking. Working with a new helper, new field, more experienced handlers taking the leash and showing me what to do... None of it phased her. She continues to show me that despite not being "bred for it" like most of the dogs at club, she has enough heart to make working with her fun and doable. So we're gonna see how far she can get. I know she'll never be great, but she has enough that we can still learn and have fun doing it.

So really I am the one that needs the real work. I've got so much to learn. But I'm out there every week, and I'm working with them every day. I have two clubs/groups to train with now, and a great breeder who is mentoring me even though she's across the country. Everyone in the area feels like things are coming together right now, so I picked a good time to get into the sport around here...

...Guess I'm one of those optimistic newbies that the old timers hate


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

In May Errow earned a SG rating and a KKL 1, I also did his Sch 2. In the fall he did AWD 1. Also earning more flyball titles and points up to a FMX. Next year he will get his 3 and maybe AWD 2. Would also like to show him again and try for a V. Hoping also for 15,000 points in Flyball which he might be able to get before the summer. Panther will be getting her BH and AD by the late fall.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Update for 2011. Well I entered and won the USRC National Schutzhund Championship. 

Next year I'm looking to enter the USCA SE Regionals and posssibly the WDC and DVG Nationals. Time and money will tell!...:crazy:


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

With Discoe:

Start and finish a RN
Finish our CD
While I would love to put an IPO1 on her and get her Koer'd, I'm just not sure I'll be able to with my time/money constraints. But we certainly will strive within our means.
Temperament Test
Therapy Dog certification 
Finish our UKC Championship

With Reba, even though she's almost 7 and more or less 'retired' from competition, I think she might have fun going for a Rally title, also. I may go for it with her, depending on how things go with getting Discoe finished first.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Whiskey:
BH *fingers crossed*
CGC and TDI (has trouble with separation part)
SG rating

Wiva:
BH
SG rating
Possible agility or flyball?

Puddi:
Obedience and impulse control


----------



## RealityDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

Khudak, 
That is huge feat! Great accomplishement!

I managed to title my male from BH to SchH 3, AD, and his show rating in 2011. I am going to try to train for more points this year. 

With my young one, she has got her show rating already. This year, hopefully her BH, AD and perhaps a SchH 1


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Last fall I was thinking about entering all three "big" event with Lana in 2012; USCA Working Dog Championship, American Working Dog Federation Championship, and the USCA German Shepherd Dog National Championship. BUT, Lana didn't cooperate with her heat cycle and I ended up breeding her a couple of weeks ago (was expecting the heat cycle to start in late October or early November). Sooooo... We might still be able to do all three, but I just don't know if we will have time to get ready this spring. WDC is mid-April with puppies due on March 6th... They would be weaned by the beginning/mid April, but I don't think 4 weeks of recovery from whelping and only a week or so of prep would be enough time to be ready.

So, We will probably just do Nationals again this fall as long as we can get qualified before then. I might try out a Korung sometime this year though.


----------

